
Ask HN: We exploded and now its messy – how to organize a remote team? - olhack
We are fortunate that the current situation had a positive impact on our business (b2c saas). My team worked remotely all the time, but grew from 3 to 11 full time employees within two months, and now organization is a mess.
How do we organize knowledge and todos? Whenever I tell&#x2F;request someone about something, i have to keep it in my mind because I fear the other one is forgetting about it.. that gets super stressful and annoying! Same goes for ideas, concepts, notes or emails.
We use trello, jira, confluence and slack.. all good tools but but that doesnt do the trick if you dont tackle it with a plan. Please help!
If someone here does this professionally (coaching remote teams), please reach out to oliver@dynamx.io.
======
tlb
Start with Gitlab's how-to: [https://about.gitlab.com/company/culture/all-
remote/](https://about.gitlab.com/company/culture/all-remote/)

Growing from 3 to 11 in 2 months is very hard to make work. At the very least,
you'll have to enlist all the first 3 to help bring the rest into the culture.

